# which bindings?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I wanna buy a new bindings as Burton Est un...inc from ebay but I don't know the size that I should take...L o M? :dunno:

i've the Burton Moto size 10 

thanks and sry for my bad english 
mauro


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

mauroban said:


> I wanna buy a new bindings as Burton Est un...inc from ebay but I don't know the size that I should take...L o M? :dunno:
> 
> i've the Burton Moto size 10
> 
> ...


The Burton EST Bindings will only work with a Burton board that has the new ICS system on it. At size 10 you are going to want the large bindings. You can fit into them with the medium but it takes a lot of adjusting. You will be able to strap into the large bindings out of the box.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

this should work with a burton custom x. 
I'm sorry but I want to take the exact pairing boots/bindings.
now....M bindings work fine with my boots doing some adjustment,so there isn't less empty space i think.
L bindings have a longer strap so is easy to hook up.

you say L?


----------

